
The Czech Cyber Billionaire Who Founded Avast - kungfudoi
https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2019/07/12/the-czech-cyber-billionaire-who-built-a-fortune-on-free-software/
======
marbu
Just a note: word "free" in the tile refers to a freemium model.

